# Mudskipper tank



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

hey all.. got my mudskippers home and all good.. and aslo got some bloodworms for them but since i last checked they havnt eaten any.. so they are prolly adapting to the new environment.. also, one of the smallest ones doesnt move andseems to gasp alot and roll over on his back and stay there.. and a big one is much the same.. but all the rest a very active and jumpy and love my trickle fall.. here are pics.. 
























\


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

whats your SG at?


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

TAPWATWE!!! :O:O:O the fella i bought them of has always had them in full freshwater.. PH=7.4 semi hard water.. and they were fine when they got here after being in bags of fresh water.. and fine in my tank which is FW..


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i believe the long term success of keeping these depends on you giving a proper habbitat; which would include brackish water.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

COOOOOOOOOL!!!! I'm so sad they r illegal in the US, or id haave some!!!!


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah they deffinately want 1.5 oz per gallon marine salt along with keeping the ph above 8 and being very careful about your biological waste products which they're very sensitive to.


----------



## andycl (Nov 11, 2009)

they are illegal in the u.s. oh crap since when


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Get some marine salt in the water ASAP. These are brackish water fish. I have kept them, and Twistersmom has some now, she can jump in with advice. The ill effects may be due to the water.

They will when they are settled eat any chunky food. I fed mine off my fingertip. Frozen squid is excellent, nutritious and easy to feed. Bloodworms, plankton, shrimp.

Just get the salt in their water, only half as it is brakish not marine, and they should be fine.

Byron.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

just because they come from freshwater, they are brakish inhabitents, so to ensure that they live to the appropriate age and stay healthy, they should be converted to a brakish tank. They should be slowly acclimated to the brakish water. Dont go and change from fresh to brakish immediately. You should slowly increase the salinity as not to put them into shock. Most brakish inhabitents can be converted to freshwater, however, as previously stated, they will not live their normal life expectency....

just as a side note and reminder as i am all of a sudden seeing numerous posts on the mudskipper.....please besure to do your research before you decide to get them. As i see all too often that people get pets because they are "popular" for that time and when the fad wears off the pets are left to suffer


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Just to let every one know that this thread is over 11 months old.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha oh.....


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

thats what i thought seeing every one replying to it. lol


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

honestly....if it is in the new post section i dont pay attention to the date...i just reply...and there were 3 separate posts from 3 different people on the mudskipper so i just kept on posting....lol


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

yea i hear ya its the same poster he is find all the old posts. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

And to think I almost typed, "Hey xcracer, long time, no see" 
*makes a mental note to date check posts* LOL


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol...definatley mentally noted here!! lol


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I was bout to go on with the topic, had it half way typed and looked up and seen the date. lol i started alover.


----------

